# Newbie, but can you do it caravanning*#@!



## Petercarter (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi

I've been watching for some time and would like to give this wildcamping a go, but I only have a caravan (shock horror). So before I go to the expense of changing my outfit can wild camping  be done in a caravan, if so how, because I don't want to be classed as a "traveller". Please indulge me and I may see the error of my ways!


----------



## hillwalker (Oct 1, 2007)

Petercarter said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> I've been watching for some time and would like to give this wildcamping a go, but I only have a caravan (shock horror). So before I go to the expense of changing my outfit can wild camping  be done in a caravan, if so how, because I don't want to be classed as a "traveller". Please indulge me and I may see the error of my ways!


mate wellcome, u can still wild camp wi a caravan, just enjoy the freedom of no haven ti pay the rip off campsite fee's


----------



## Nosha (Oct 1, 2007)

Wild camping is wild camping no matter what you camp in!!!
Although you are in quite a minority, however if you are ever down Studland/Corfe Castle area you will find a caravan towed by a Suzuki Vitara in one of the lay-bys used by the rest of us.
I just hope you're not a Hobby towed by a Transit... or you may find yorself getting 'moved on', otherwise WELCOME!!


----------



## merlin wanderer (Oct 1, 2007)

*wild camping*



			
				Petercarter said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> I've been watching for some time and would like to give this wildcamping a go, but I only have a caravan (shock horror). So before I go to the expense of changing my outfit can wild camping be done in a caravan, if so how, because I don't want to be classed as a "traveller". Please indulge me and I may see the error of my ways!


 
Yes I agree wild camping is wild camping I am fortunate to own both
a camper and a caravan I often tow the caravan when I need more room
for the rug rats  mind you I have had a few jaw droppers by motorists
overtaking what the think is a caravan then the realise they have another
10 mtrs to go


----------



## PaulC (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't know what it is like now but I seen to remeber a few years ago, long time since I've been there, seeing caravans parked up in varoius spots around Scotland. I don't think these were travellers (not the right places or outfit) but one car park on Loch Lomond was like small town!


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 2, 2007)

whatever you do it in is ok but it is a lot easier in a camper  m / home depends what you call them but it is easier in the latter just enjoy you will end up with a m/home in the end i think  they dont have to cost a fortune to buy and you can use them as day to day transport we do


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 2, 2007)

ps you say you dont want to look like a traveler then get an decent old tranny or bedford there are still a few good uns out there any self respecting traveler wont be seen dead in one of them lol and there cheap


----------



## irenerobbie (Oct 2, 2007)

*camper/caravan*

me too, i've got both. i live in caravan and travel in camper.my best "wild" experience was a site in a field of wild flowers in my caravan. by the height of summer my deck chair had got head high with flowers and was difficult to find and i had to cut a path to the door of the van . oh bliss


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 2, 2007)

irenerobbie said:
			
		

> me too, i've got both. i live in caravan and travel in camper.my best "wild" experience was a site in a field of wild flowers in my caravan. by the height of summer my deck chair had got head high with flowers and was difficult to find and i had to cut a path to the door of the van . oh bliss


sounds fantastic wish we could live like that


----------



## walkers (Oct 3, 2007)

Petercarter said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> I've been watching for some time and would like to give this wildcamping a go, but I only have a caravan (shock horror). So before I go to the expense of changing my outfit can wild camping  be done in a caravan, if so how, because I don't want to be classed as a "traveller". Please indulge me and I may see the error of my ways!


bit more difficult with a caravan i would have thought. but hey why not? if you already have it try it out


----------

